# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Best Beach Honeymoon Destinations

## andrwclark

Maui



Santorini



Turks & Caicos


Jamaica



Kauai
Puerto Vallarta
British Virgin Islands
Antigua

----------


## kevinfutures

You have defined very nice list of best beach honeymoon destinations  in your post.I went to Aruba on my honeymoon and it was great!!! Beautiful beaches, weather, etc.The people are amazing and friendly.I like also Chile.It might be a perfect option for a romantic, but also adventure-filled honeymoon.It is one of the most striking and beautiful countries in South America.

----------


## GFI

Try visiting Jamaica which is one of the best island in Caribbean as well as top honeymoon destination. Negril is pretty good destination where you can enjoy its peaceful strolls on powdery sand, swimming and snorkeling in limpid aqua blue water.

----------


## andrwclark

I am happy for your feedback. Hope, You will share your thought time to time.

----------


## jason

Santorini is one of the most beautiful and natural island which is perfect for holidays who want black sand. The Island has good beaches to offer with black and red sand like Kamari beach, Perissa beach and Red beach.

----------

